# Can you daisy-chain wireless routers?



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2013)

I got a new ASUS RT-N66 about 2 weeks ago, am more than pleased.  With a wireless N adapter, I'm seeing speedtest.net speeds equal to having a wire plugged in.  Range is at least double my old WRT54G.

But... I'd like to expland coverage a little further, to garage and backyard area.  Based on where the cable modem is, ViOP and UPS, I can't really move the ASUS.

I know I could get an AP, cable that to the ASUS (I've got a 75' CAT 5 cable).  I was wondering if another option is to daisy chain the WRT54G (or another wireless router) from the ASUS RT-N66?  I could just try it, but I figured I'd ask


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2013)

I believe it is possible if the router supports what it called "bridged mode".


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I believe it is possible if the router supports what it called "bridged mode".



I guess I just need to try it.

Here's from the manual:



> PCs equipped with wireless cards and adapters can communicate without cumbersome cables. By sharing the same wireless settings, within their transmission radius, they form a wireless network. This is sometimes called a WLAN, or Wireless Local Area Network. *The Wireless-G Broadband Router bridges wireless networks of both 802.11b and 802.11g standards and wired networks, allowing them to communicate with each other*.
> 
> With your networks all connected, wired, wireless, and the Internet, you can now share files, Internet access, even play games. All the while, the Wireless-G Broadband Router protects your networks from unauthorized and unwelcome users.
> 
> *Use the instructions in this Guide to help you connect the Wireless-G Broadband Router, set it up, and configure it to bridge your different networks.* These instructions should be all you need to get the most out of the Wireless-G Broadband Router.



EDIT:

Nice, found a guide here:  http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-Linksys-WRT54G-to-Be-an-Access-Point

Seems to be mostly about disabling DHCP and setting a static IP.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, you can bridge two wireless routers but you will lose the "n" speed.
You would be better off running the cable if you want high speed at both routers.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 3, 2013)

Kreij said:


> Yes, you can bridge two wireless routers but you will the "n" speed.
> You would be better off running the cable if you want high speed at both routers.



Yes, I was definitely going to run a cable.  The downside with the  WRT54G is no wireless 'N'.  I was pricing wireless acces points, and for about the same price, I could get a wireless N router... and have a backup should the ASUS fail.


----------

